# Mustang Grapes



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

After walk this morning decided to go check on grapes.  They pretty much ready.  Get to try my steam juicer out!  Just going to can juice than make jelly as needed.  If I get one more batch like this could make some wine.  Hopefully got the poison ivy washed off of me!  Might go again next week.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

Dang that a lot of dog hair in jeep.  Twenty five years worth.  Never buy cloth again.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes let us know how your new steamer works, my grapes have about 1 more month. Concord, nice crop this year

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like over 4 gallons.  I woder about freezing first to break walls?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

I decided want to try make some wine.  These are different than other grapes.  They are not sweet but  highly acidic and bitter.  You can't eat plain.  Anyone know how to make wine around here?


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2021)

Good looking grapes. And I have given up on fighting the dog hair. LOL!

Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I have given up on fighting the dog hair. LOL!


I clean it up couple times a year.  Dog hair never coming out of that carpet!  Been driving that Grand Cherokee for 25 years now.  It been good to me.  Have a couple almost 20 year old buicks that been great also.  Going to have to upgrade some day.  After Gretchen gone would like to do some road trips.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I clean it up couple times a year.  Dog hair never coming out of that carpet!  Been driving that Grand Cherokee for 25 years now.  It been good to me.  Have a couple almost 20 year old buicks that been great also.  Going to have to upgrade some day.  After Gretchen gone would like to do some road trips.


I know I hate to get rid of a good running car. I'll drive 'em til the wheels fall off. But if I get to where I dont trust it, It's gone!

Jim


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2021)

HUGE fan of wild fruits so is my dad.  I plan to get into jellies and stuff someday but no time for it now.  Making wine is like most hobbies: easy but can also be taken to extremes.   Crush, let it sit and ferment, bottle but I'd recommend a basic wine kit from a homebrew store and yeast. I recall ALOT of guys like this yeast for fruit wines since it preserved the natural flavor. https://morewinemaking.com/products/lalvin-71b1122-dry-wine-yeast.html

Still driving a 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee but it's time.  AWD and 8 cylinder.  11mpg.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like those grapes will make some fine wine! We have a friend that makes wine... in fact he has a carboy of grape wine for us sitting in his basement ready to be bottled, along with about 9 other carboys.  We always help with the bottling and quality control also. Of course he's retired and isn't home much...currently at a rendezvous in West Yellowstone. 

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> HUGE fan of wild fruits so is my dad.  I plan to get into jellies and stuff someday but no time for it now.  Making wine is like most hobbies: easy but can also be taken to extremes.   Crush, let it sit and ferment, bottle but I'd recommend a basic wine kit from a homebrew store and yeast. I recall ALOT of guys like this yeast for fruit wines since it preserved the natural flavor. https://morewinemaking.com/products/lalvin-71b1122-dry-wine-yeast.html
> 
> Still driving a 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee but it's time.  AWD and 8 cylinder.  11mpg.


I make whiskey and beer but never tried wine.  What do you think of just using the juice I get after processing?


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2021)

I think it will work just fine.  How are you liking the steam juicer?  I think I might get that for Dad for Christmas.  Youtube videos seem real slick!  You leave stems etc on yours?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I think it will work just fine.  How are you liking the steam juicer?  I think I might get that for Dad for Christmas.  Youtube videos seem real slick!  You leave stems etc on yours?


This going to be first time using.  Sure going to save a lot of work.  I never take stems off.  Just good rinse.  I learned to fill buckets with water before bringing in the house.  Lots of bugs.  I thinking one gallon grapes per gallon.  Will go get 5 gallon bucket worth next week.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

Can't help with all the specifics Brian,  but maybe can point you in a general direction.  Just trying to go off memory of what our friend does. I know he strains all the fruit through cheesecloth into a carboy.  Not sure how much sugar to use, depending on amount of fruit you have and size of batch ( think he has 5, 6, and 7 gallon carboys.  I believe he uses a champagne yeast and usually let's a batch go for roughly 6 months. Uses an airlock during fermentation,  but you might know all this from brewing beer if it's relatively the same. Can't remember what he dumps in to stop the fermentation process,  but usually let's his go to about 17 % abv.  

Good luck!
Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

Found some recipes online.  Will need some stuff I do not have.  Was wanting to make a Dallas trip anyhow to see if Market Street will give up some hatch pepper seasoning and see if maybe order me a 5 lb bag that they get.  Looks like recipes call for about 10 lb per gallon.  What I just got is 30 lbs.  Should be able get another 40 pounds.  That would be plenty for all uses.  My buddy the only other person I think that picks these and he does not have time.  I will take cake of him.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice haul. I learned the basics with Grandpa and Dad, as a Boy. My Brother and I would go to Fields an Meadows, in early Spring, to pick 5 gal Buckets, 2 ea,  of Dandylion Flowers for wine...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2021)

Oh yeah, add sugar and champagne yeast if you want higher ABV stuff.  My Dad made some red currant "wine" was up there.  Had serious legs on the glass and tasty too.  Couple ways to stop it but campden tab is typical. 

Jealous, that is a big harvest!  My Dad would go nuts.  Your buddy is lucky.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can't remember what he dumps in to stop the fermentation process, but usually let's his go to about 17 % abv.


Potassium Sorbate.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Potassium Sorbate.
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  There's a reason we stay overnight after we bottle wine and taste test!    He does warn people not to drink it as they would other wines... but they don't always listen lol! He made a tomato wine once, I didn't really care for it but works good for cooking with!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Potassium Sorbate.
> Gary





Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Gary!  There's a reason we stay overnight after we bottle wine and taste test!    He does warn people not to drink it as they would other wines... but they don't always listen lol! He made a tomato wine once, I didn't really care for it but works good for cooking with!
> 
> Ryan


That is pretty high abv for something that is easy to drink!  I gonna go for 12% and not sure where to stop it.  Would like most the sugar to convert for the carb's reason.  I guess semi-dry but than not something you drink everyday either.  Maybe just keep it a little sweet.  Not much experience at wine!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm only good at drinking it! But I will say it tends to get sweeter over time. Some of the older mulberry wine that was perfect when it was bottled, has gotten almost too sweet for us.

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Couple ways to stop it but campden tab is typical.


It's been a long time since I made wine (about 15 years), but I believe campden tabs are potassium sorbate.
Gary


----------



## zwiller (Aug 4, 2021)

GaryHibbert
  Winemaking/brewing is much like BBQ and lots of stuff is hotly debated.  I recall campden being the old school way to kill the yeast.  Yes, K sorbate does as well.  There are others.  This is only needed if you plan to backsweeten.  https://blog.homebrewing.org/how-to-stop-a-wine-fermentation/ 

I plan to get into wine but have only messed with it a few times.  My parents have concord and niagara grapes...  

 chef jimmyj
   I have made dandelion wine.  I would make it more often if I could source it.  I even made this little tool to harvest it.  I will share a little trick I learned.  Use the juice of 1 lemon and 1 lime to 1G to get the pH right.  Lots of folks are not aware of that.  You skip that and it will not be anywhere as good.  Been brewing since around 1993 and certified judge.  If you use 71B it should be dry but not overly so.  That strain is well known to be "just right".  It is a well known good choice for fruit wines, meads, etc.  It is also well known to make STELLAR hard cider.  Champagne yeast is nuclear.  It will ferment bone dry unless you add enough sugar to go beyond it's limits and that is like 17-18%ABV.  Also gives off sulfur, zero flavor contribution, and takes longer to condition. Very "hot" and tastes like rocket fuel until a year or so.  

IMO the reason most guys do not continue with the hobby is they often do not make the right choice of yeast and get subpar results.  Using the right yeast basically guarantees success.  https://www.txbrewing.com/blog/educational/mustang-grape-wine.html


----------

